# DIY outdoor speakers?



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

I want a set of outdoor speakers for my patio, but I'd rather go with DIY then buy a pair. Any recommendations for drivers or enclosures for this application? 5-7" woofer would be plenty big. 2way system is good enough.

Thanks!
-JP


----------



## Sideshow (Mar 6, 2007)

Actually, this is the one place where I have always just bought something pre-made. Especially when the Dayton outdoor speakers are so cheap considering their performance. If you want some DIY in it, get a good set like the Daytons and make some improvements in the enclosure. Maybe some internal deadening or bracing. That is the one thing most outdoor speakers lack the most.


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I assume the Daytons are available at PE?


----------



## Sideshow (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah. I've always used the 5 1/4" and they sound great, especially considering the price. If your planning on doing alot of enclosure deadening, I might recommend getting the biggest ones you can, because silencing all that built-in resonance might make them sound a bit thin in the end. Start with a big woofer so you don't have any regrets.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

i always liked the performance of this design

it always sounded great
and needed no special sitting/listening location to achieve a best sound

http://www.ticcorp.com/index.html

they are available all over 
examples:

parts express and ubid or what ever


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ive owned 1 of these for about a year

its excellent

http://reviews.cnet.com/separate-speakers/acoustic-research-wireless-aw811/4505-7869_7-30901401.html


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

I had planned on picking up a pair of Paradigm outdoor speakers, but may just give the Daytons a try for the price. I'm going to mount them under an overhang covering my patio, so the two mentioned directly above this post are not the style of speaker I need.

I appreciate the info guys!
-JP


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

Sideshow said:


> If you want some DIY in it, get a good set like the Daytons and make some improvements in the enclosure. Maybe some internal deadening or bracing. That is the one thing most outdoor speakers lack the most.


To that point I was looking at a set of decent "name" brand speakers not long ago that flexed a bit in the middle. I would have to think that does not help the midrange/midbass response. I know they are outside speakers and I would not be listening to them critically but even so.....


----------

